# i'm creating a book about DP and want your stories.



## skasm (Mar 12, 2012)

hey everybody. first of all, my name's Megan and I'm 21. I first found this site when I was 19 and desperate to keep it together. 
since then I feel as though I have come a long way. I have a daughter now and we're both doing great








i have been dp free for some time now, but I still think about it every day.
I'm now a photojournalism student in my senior year of college. 
One of our requirements is that we make a book, about anything we want.
I want to put together a book on depersonalization disorder.

i want to tell the stories of those who still struggle with this each and every day. 
i'm looking for people who would be willing to talk with me about their own experiences. 
there would be a lot more depth to it but i'll save all the boring details for those who may be interested.

if you or anyone you know would be willing to help me with this, i would really appreciate it. really. 
please feel free to comment here, message me, or email me at [email protected]

if any of you ever need someone to talk to, about anything, please don't hesitate for a second to hunt me down.

ps. i hate to keep posting this in the forums. but i've only had 1-2 people get back to me. and your stories and experiences are what's going to make this book worth creating.

*muchlove.*
Megan


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

This is a great idea! Not mnay people know about dp unless you have it. I am also 21 and when I was 19 was the first time i ever exprienced and it took a year a half before anyone knew what was wrong and I thought i was losing my mind. I am still recovering right now. Good luck with your book!


----------



## KudzuCarp (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a painting of my first bad experience, if you wanted to include pictures.


----------



## skasm (Mar 12, 2012)

KudzuCarp said:


> I have a painting of my first bad experience, if you wanted to include pictures.


That would actually be excellent. Would you be able to send it via email?
I really think including your painting would be great.

Megan


----------



## KudzuCarp (Mar 11, 2012)

Cool! I'm at work right now. I would assume my digital camera is dead, so I can send you the picture as soon as I get home and give it a little charge. As for my story, I suppose I could write something up, but it would take a couple days due to my crazy work schedule. I'd probably be able to send it by the weekend if that works for you. But definitely send me your email incase I have time to send you the painting tonight.


----------



## skasm (Mar 12, 2012)

KudzuCarp said:


> Cool! I'm at work right now. I would assume my digital camera is dead, so I can send you the picture as soon as I get home and give it a little charge. As for my story, I suppose I could write something up, but it would take a couple days due to my crazy work schedule. I'd probably be able to send it by the weekend if that works for you. But definitely send me your email incase I have time to send you the painting tonight.


That all sounds excellent. I'm gonna send you a message in a few


----------



## tags (Jan 26, 2012)

hey that sounds pretty cool!! im gonna send you a short life story lol!


----------

